
Show HN: Leonard Bot – Integrate Telegram with Vinci, Uber, Foursquare and more - sevazhidkov
http://sheldon.ai/leonard
======
alxmamaev
Cool! I like the bot. Especially like 9GAG memes :D.

------
snowpanda
Looks good, does it work inline with other people?

~~~
sevazhidkov
Thank you! At the moment, no, but we are planning to create inline mode soon

